# What you hate about cubers



## Tommie (May 23, 2009)

I`m intrested on knowing what people dislike on cubers.

I am annoyed by watching cubers who move their head too much, that bugs me alot.
they look like their dancing while solving a cube 

what about you?


----------



## Cride5 (May 23, 2009)

Take it yer not a big fan of this dude then


----------



## FrankMorris (May 23, 2009)

How about when people ***** about getting really good times that "aren't good enough"?


----------



## Gparker (May 23, 2009)

Haha, i just move the cube and my eyes. I dont like cubers that are cocky. "I average 20 with a PB of 10.xx" and they have no video proof whats so ever. And they repeat it over,and over, and over.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 23, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Take it yer not a big fan of this dude then



I don't move my head! I shift my feet quite a lot though, especially since that one took me way over an hour with editing in between solves and it was my first time using iMovie to edit  I was standing the whole time so my feet were pretty shifty. It actually took me quite a while to get it started =D


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 23, 2009)

I hate it when people that are really good want to look even better and then start cheating at blindfolded events, just to look even better than they are.


----------



## Nevrino (May 23, 2009)

Pointless arguing and insulting on forums is what I hate most but it's not only cubers who do that. Also people who complain about silly language erorrs are lame.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 23, 2009)

I don't like when someone wants you to make them fast. Sure, I'd be more than happy to give you links and share algorithms, but I can't teach you the entirety of the Fridrich, Petrus, and Roux methods.


----------



## SlaughterMelon (May 23, 2009)

I hate how a lot of cubers act superior to other people, or other cubers who have slower times than them. This includes thinking that their opinion about cubes, or cube mods are the only correct opinions.


----------



## sooland (May 23, 2009)

i move my head, but that's because i have tics.

What i hate about cubers is that they like to show off in public. I prefer to not draw attention and hide my cube in my pocket when i'm starting to draw attention.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 23, 2009)

i hate arrogance
erik is a good example


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 23, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> i hate arrogance
> erik is a good example


...no he's not
jcuber would be an example.
erik's just the opposite :/


----------



## Dene (May 24, 2009)

I hate it when I solve.


----------



## dakimfo137 (May 24, 2009)

I hate cubers who post 14th on a "What you hate about cubers" thread on a speedsolving forum...


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> i hate arrogance
> erik is a good example



Erik's a terrible example... because he actually is as good as he thinks he is 

I'm not a big fan of arrogance myself, whether it be in cubing or anything else. People who think they are awesome when they are actually terrible or average are very annoying, but fortunately easy to make fun of.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 24, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> i hate arrogance
> erik is a good example



uh...

ummm

wrong.



Stachuk1992 said:


> ...no he's not
> jcuber would be an example.
> erik's just the opposite :/



right.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 24, 2009)

I really hate noobs worshipping noobs


----------



## jcuber (May 24, 2009)

How am I arrogant? I am proud of my accomplishments, but in more of a humble way.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> in more of a humble way.



If I was someone who was visiting this forum for the first time today, I would say that you are probably wrong about that since everyone seems to think you are arrogant.


----------



## blade740 (May 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> but in more of a humble way.



I BET I CAN OUT-HUMBLE YOU. I'M MORE HUMBLE THAN JESUS.


----------



## Dene (May 24, 2009)

Humble is for chumps. I still hate myself though.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 24, 2009)

i hate it when somebody say "my hands are freezing" or "i need a good cube"


----------



## soccerking813 (May 24, 2009)

I hate it when cubers act like they are better than people who cannot solve a cube. And when they act like they say something that they don't know anything about.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 24, 2009)

FrankMorris said:


> How about when people ***** about getting really good times that "aren't good enough"?



Yes, that's annoying...
Some people get sub10 and say... meh, I suck, or something -.-


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 24, 2009)

another thing i hate is when someone averages 1:40 on 3x3 and says "my cubes are the reason im bad"


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 24, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> i hate arrogance
> erik is a good example



I don't know Erik personally, but based on his posts here, he's a lot less arrogant than some people here. He's one the best cubers in the world, too.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 24, 2009)

What I hate in the cubers in the competitions, they sometimes take my cube from my box without permission.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 24, 2009)

I hate it when new cubers tend to ask everything and anything without doing their own research or simply practising


----------



## James Kobel (May 24, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> What I hate in the cubers in the competitions, they sometimes take my cube from my box without permission.



Uhh... dude, YOU do that all the time...


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 24, 2009)

I hate people who claim to have brilliant times and no proof. I also hate all those who think that cubing is a waste of time, as my friend always says you cant get a sub 7 on a 3x3x3


----------



## shoot1510 (May 24, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > What I hate in the cubers in the competitions, they sometimes take my cube from my box without permission.
> ...



me? how? no blame-o dude. Duh, you weren't there in the competition


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 24, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> I hate people who claim to have brilliant times and no proof. I also hate all those who think that cubing is a waste of time, as my friend always says you cant get a sub 7 on a 3x3x3



i feel the same way...


----------



## cpt.Justice (May 24, 2009)

I love it when someone think they have discovered a new algorithm, or even a new PLL-case


----------



## jcuber (May 24, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



James, he has only done it one time. 

The only person I know who does it all the time was this one girl at Fort Lee, she just reached into wherever you kept your cubes, try it out, and say "this cube sucks" to just about every cube. 

For whatever reason, someone always takes one of Paul Wagner's cubes at competitions. That reminds me, I believe that I have taken Paul's unofficial title of "Most hated cuber", but unintentionally.

EDIT:
I hate it when I tell cubers that want to see my 3x3's that I like my cubes very loose, and they still go extremely fast on it, and POP!

I also hate it when people fight on the forums. 

I hate hypocrite cubers.

I hate myself.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 25, 2009)

sooland said:


> i move my head, but that's because i have tics.
> 
> What i hate about cubers is that they like to show off in public. I prefer to not draw attention and hide my cube in my pocket when i'm starting to draw attention.



Is there something wrong when you happen to solve and people take notice... now when you're cocky and trying to get attention, then yeah, that's bad, but I often cube at random times and it attracts crowds... not my intention, but it does.

I hide it when people ask:

"DUDE!!! IT'S SO LOOSE!!! LOL I JUST MADE A 'THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID' JOKE!!! I'm so funny!"
"Teeeaaaach me!!!"
"Cheater!"
"ZOMG... U JUST UZED HAX!"


----------



## shoot1510 (May 25, 2009)

I hate cubers when they visited this site the first time and must think about "what do you do on this forum?'.

I hate cubers when they think their best at cubing than other cubers. Ex: 
"Dene thinks he's the best, but he's only second best. " - cubewhiz.com


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 25, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> "DUDE!!! IT'S SO LOOSE!!! LOL I JUST MADE A 'THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID' JOKE!!! I'm so funny!"



HAHAHAHAHAHA! I've never heard that one before. That's pathetic.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 25, 2009)

I hate cocky cubers who yell at you for even saying their name wrong while judging at a competition...and then yell at you for a DNF or a +2

Other than that I love everyone


----------



## IamWEB (May 25, 2009)

I hate you all!

Except Dene.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 25, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I hate you all!
> 
> Except Dene.



I love you and Dene


----------



## Gparker (May 25, 2009)

jcuber said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...




No, cubetalk and a7xcuber still have the titles 

But you would defiently come in 3rd


----------



## IamWEB (May 25, 2009)

I know what it's like to be loved! My life is complete! *Get hit by a bus*

I hate cubers who drive automobiles with large capacities.


----------



## Paul Wagner (May 25, 2009)

jcuber said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...


I'm the most hated cuber? Oh then this thread is about me 

Oh, and to Jacob, EVERYONE kept going in my box like that girl and Ariel, I came back and he was on my laptop after he asked me and I said no. But the type of cubers I hate is none of them I don't hate any of them but I don't know if people feel the same way.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 25, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> I'm the most hated cuber? Oh then this thread is about me



I'm sure you feel special


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the most hated cuber? Oh then this thread is about me
> ...



You're own thread. Wow.


----------



## IamWEB (May 25, 2009)

rickcube said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...



Break out teh grammar Nazi! 







I hate grammar Nazis.


----------



## Haste_cube (May 25, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



wow, a series of 

I hate when one likes to show off that he can solve it

and I really really hate when somebody say that nothing special about solving a cube because there is algorithms and we just need to memorized them and the cube is solve with the algs


----------



## Sin-H (May 25, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I hate it when I tell cubers that want to see my 3x3's that I like my cubes very loose, and they still go extremely fast on it, and POP!


exactly. Except for Robert Örkenyi (I don't know where the accents belong to ^^), I don't mind him popping my cube.

Funny quote: Lars when he scrambled my cube in a race: "I think you can pop it just by shaking it" [starts shaking my cube] xD


----------



## gavnasty (May 25, 2009)

smug cubers.

smug people in general.


----------



## Shmekekey (May 27, 2009)

bump. 

and I hate cubers that claim that one method is better than another..


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 27, 2009)

I hate "cubers" wo fake it.
I've seen multiple magicians do "BLD" who barely know how to solve a cube while seeing


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2009)

Shmekekey said:


> bump.
> 
> and I hate cubers that claim that one method is better than another..



And yet, it's true.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

i hate people who say the roux or petrus is the future method
and that it is better than fridrich
but how come all the best speed cubers use fridrich?
idiots


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2009)

''_The voice of the majority is no proof of justice._'' --Johann Friedrich Von Schiller


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 27, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> i hate people who say the roux or petrus is the future method
> and that it is better than fridrich
> but how come all the best speed cubers use fridrich?
> idiots


it's a vicious circle,

the first cubers of our generation tried to get faster, and the easiest thing to find was fridrich

they learned that and started improving it, creating faster (more fingertrick-friendly) algs.
because of that fridrich is the fastest, and because it's the fastest new cubers pick fridrich. which start improving it and the circle is round.

if the top cubers switch to Petrus or roux and create faster more fingertrick friendly algs and variations of the method it will probably be faster then Fridrich because it's more efficient (fewer moves)


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 27, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i hate it when somebody say "my hands are freezing"



Why? I can't cube at all when my hands are cold. Take the results from Captain's Cove. EVERYONE was saying their hands were cold.

Also, it hurts to do magic with cold hands.


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2009)

d4m4s74: I'm not so sure about that. Remember that Petrus and Roux are, at their heart, intuitive methods. The only way you can really blockbuild more effectively or in a more fingertrick-friendly way is to practice for a very long time - this kind of stuff really can't be effectively shared. Unlike F2L, where there are a set number of cases for which algs can be learned, most of a Petrus or Roux solve is totally intuitive blockbuilding, so it doesn't even make sense to talk about algs. As far as the last, algorithmic steps (2-gen F2L and ZBLL; CMLL), since those techniques can all apply to Fridrich in some way, they have been developed to be basically as fingertricky as possible. I really don't think any more development on that front is possible, other than recombination of steps (thus requiring a whole new set of algs to be learned) or finding better algorithms for specific cases.

I don't necessarily think that Petrus and Roux have been taken to their limit as far as times go, but that's only because the fastest-turning people seem to be using Fridrich. Those methods aren't really much less developed than Fridrich, as far as development is possible; instead, they tend to require much more learning and development on the part of each solver. To really master basic Fridrich may take six months or a year, but to master Petrus or Roux might take a few years or even more. They really are more difficult methods, and even if they might eventually lead to faster times, it will take much longer to reach any given level of understanding or mastery (or any given speed) than it would for a Fridrich user.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

i hate the way they they sit there solving their rubik's cubes over and over again


----------



## joey (May 27, 2009)

What I hate is when people think there is something special to solving the cube.. I tell them that anyone can do it.. but they still say 'wow, u amazing'..

Solving the cube fast.. now that does require talent/skill.


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2009)

Soz for goin a little off topic (maybe this is sommit else to 'hate' about cubers ) but just to add some colour to my response to 04mucklowd. Things are really never that simple. What is faster today, very often falls behind the next generation. If you're a fan of motorsports you'll quickly realise this!

My current opinion is that ZZ will become the fastest method, but not for the first n00b who gives it a go. It really will take time, and here's the reason why:

EOLine is difficult, in fact it seems to steer a lot of cubers a way from the method. What ever happened to good old fashioned graft and perseverance? I've been on the method for almost 5 months and still can't get every EOLine case without looking - you need to be able to do this for F2L lookahead!

F2L is bares some similarities to Fridrich F2L, but there are also a lot of differences too: Placement of the DF edges, 3-gen algs, added block building freedom, no cube rotations are some examples. Many (not all) Fridrich users aren't used to these differences, which again require time and effort ingrain into the muscle memory.

Finally, and the most important point. ZZ, if it ever becomes the true successor to Fridrich will be ZZ with ZBLL. That's a 1LLL with an average move-count of ~ 12 moves. This will be almost twice as fast as Fridrich LL when properly learned. With its 497 cases, ZBLL seems impractically huge to work as a speed method. Removing mirrors and inverses its reduced to 177 algs required to deal with all cases. It can be reduced further by use of conjugates. In addition, learning of ZBLL is not a one-step process. It starts with OLL(corners only)/PLL, it then moves to COLL/EPLL (which includes OLL(corners only)/PLL). From COLL/EPLL one starts to learn more algs to manipulate LL edge permutation during COLL, and over time and lots of practice, COLL becomes ZBLL. With all the time and effort the professionals have previously invested into 'tuning' Fridrich, it seems hard to believe that someone with enough determination and skill will be unable to achieve 1LLL with ZBLL. This is what it takes to be the best of the best - determination and skill.

I don't think I really hate any cubers, but what gives me pity for (some) cubers? Short sightedness


----------



## Escher (May 27, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Soz for goin a little off topic (maybe this is sommit else to 'hate' about cubers ) but just to add some colour to my response to 04mucklowd. Things are really never that simple. What is faster today, very often falls behind the next generation. If you're a fan of motorsports you'll quickly realise this!
> 
> My current opinion is that ZZ will become the fastest method, but not for the first n00b who gives it a go. It really will take time, and here's the reason why:
> 
> ...



Epic. 10 char


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Soz for goin a little off topic (maybe this is sommit else to 'hate' about cubers ) but just to add some colour to my response to 04mucklowd. Things are really never that simple. What is faster today, very often falls behind the next generation. If you're a fan of motorsports you'll quickly realise this!
> 
> My current opinion is that ZZ will become the fastest method, but not for the first n00b who gives it a go. It really will take time, and here's the reason why:
> 
> ...



i suppose ur right, from reading Dan Harris' book he says that ZB is the closed thing we have to a 1 look last layer, but the huge amount of cases will put people off, 
also do u know where we can find the algs for all the ZB cases

BTW, shame about celtic


----------



## Kian (May 27, 2009)

gavnasty said:


> smug cubers.
> 
> smug people in general.



the best part about living wisely is that you get to be smug about it.


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2009)

links to ZBLL algs

.. take it you're not much of a Rangers fan then


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> links to ZBLL algs
> 
> .. take it you're not much of a Rangers fan then



thanks

i prefer them to celtic because my family is protistant

what about u


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2009)

Lol, used to be an 'official' rangers fan because I'm originally from the highlands (which is also protestant in a big way). These days I don't really care too much for league footie, just gives ppl more excuses to fight. More into fun sports: snowboarding, BMX, supermoto, climbing, little bit of extreme T drinking 

Where you from dude?


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2009)

Dude, people don't just ignore ZB because there are so many algs - It also requires much more strain on recognition. There is no reason as of yet to assume that using full ZB will ever be faster than doing last slot, OLL, PLL.


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2009)

Having only learned OLL(corners only)/PLL I'm only able to create superficial observations on the issue. From conversations with folk doing pre-edge oriented LLs, the general consensus seems to be that COLL/EPLL is faster than OLL(corners only)/PLL - we really need an acronym for OLL(corners only) BTW. All ZBLL adds to COLL is edge permutation recognition. This means that the case recognition in ZBLL should (in theory) have a worst case recognition time of COLL + EPLL case detection. Given that there's only one alg to execute after recognition, and no need for a second pause, I think the point that ZBLL should be faster than COLL/EPLL is a resonable one. Not sure how COLL/EPLL compares to OLL/PLL from experience, but I know COLL/EPLL has a lower move count. Anyone here familiar COLL/EPLL as well as OLL/PLL??

EDIT: Here's some debate about COLL/EPLL vs OLL/PLL, but no reliable info on which is quicker in practice. I would hazard a guess that they're probably fairly similar in terms of execution time.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dude, people don't just ignore ZB because there are so many algs - It also requires much more strain on recognition. There is no reason as of yet to assume that using full ZB will ever be faster than doing last slot, OLL, PLL.



just like CLL with the 2x2
i get it


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Having only learned OLL(corners only)/PLL I'm only able to create superficial observations on the issue. From conversations with folk doing pre-edge oriented LLs, the general consensus seems to be that COLL/EPLL is faster than OLL(corners only)/PLL - we really need an acronym for OLL(corners only) BTW. All ZBLL adds to COLL is edge permutation recognition. This means that the case recognition in ZBLL should (in theory) have a worst case recognition time of COLL + EPLL case detection. Given that there's only one alg to execute after recognition, and no need for a second pause, I think the point that ZBLL should be faster than COLL/EPLL is a resonable one. Not sure how COLL/EPLL compares to OLL/PLL from experience, but I know COLL/EPLL has a lower move count. Anyone here familiar COLL/EPLL as well as OLL/PLL??
> 
> EDIT: Here's some debate about COLL/EPLL vs OLL/PLL, but no reliable info on which is quicker in practice. I would hazard a guess that they're probably fairly similar in terms of execution time.



I rather like the idea of OLL and PLL so that is the one I am learning
i know 20/21 PLL's and about 20/57 OLL's
and I have no idea what COLL/EPLL is

i am from Surrey in England
the only reason i know about scotish football is because a have a cuber friend who is scotish and mad on celtic

where abouts in scotland r u from


----------



## Nukoca (May 27, 2009)

Haste_cube said:


> I hate when one likes to show off that he can solve it



 But that's what it's all about!


----------



## Erik (May 27, 2009)

I hate it when people ask me questions because 'I am so good' (not my words) and then disagree on the answer that I give...
Ah and lazy cubers who don't know how to use google 
The rest, I love! Group Huggggggg


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

Erik said:


> I hate it when people ask me questions because 'I am so good' (not my words) and then disagree on the answer that I give...
> Ah and lazy cubers who don't know how to use google
> The rest, I love! Group Huggggggg



nice erik
u seemed very displeased on you tube with the questions, as u made the vid about cubes and stuffs for "lamers"


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Having only learned OLL(corners only)/PLL I'm only able to create superficial observations on the issue. From conversations with folk doing pre-edge oriented LLs, the general consensus seems to be that COLL/EPLL is faster than OLL(corners only)/PLL - we really need an acronym for OLL(corners only) BTW. All ZBLL adds to COLL is edge permutation recognition. This means that the case recognition in ZBLL should (in theory) have a worst case recognition time of COLL + EPLL case detection. Given that there's only one alg to execute after recognition, and no need for a second pause, I think the point that ZBLL should be faster than COLL/EPLL is a resonable one. Not sure how COLL/EPLL compares to OLL/PLL from experience, but I know COLL/EPLL has a lower move count. Anyone here familiar COLL/EPLL as well as OLL/PLL??
> 
> EDIT: Here's some debate about COLL/EPLL vs OLL/PLL, but no reliable info on which is quicker in practice. I would hazard a guess that they're probably fairly similar in terms of execution time.



What you're forgetting is that you have to orient the edges during the last slot too. Don't forget that this adds time and recognition onto the F2L. You can't just look at the last layer.


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> I rather like the idea of OLL and PLL so that is the one I am learning
> i know 20/21 PLL's and about 20/57 OLL's
> and I have no idea what COLL/EPLL is


COLL/EPLL can only be used once LL edges have been oriented. COLL = simultaneous corner orientation and permutation, while preserving edge orientation. EPLL = Edge permutation last layer - a subset of PLL which only permutes the edges. ZBLL is COLL + EPLL combined into one step.



04mucklowd said:


> i am from Surrey in England
> the only reason i know about scotish football is because a have a cuber friend who is scotish and mad on celtic
> 
> where abouts in scotland r u from


Cool, would love to meet some fellow Scottish cubers, I'm staying in Edinburgh ATM


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> What you're forgetting is that you have to orient the edges during the last slot too. Don't forget that this adds time and recognition onto the F2L. You can't just look at the last layer.



Looks like someone's not been reading up on ZZ, tisc tisc


----------



## joey (May 27, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Cool, would love to meet some fellow Scottish cubers, I'm staying in Edinburgh ATM


Heard of Breandan Vallance?


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2009)

Yup, never realised he was Scottish? Is he on speedsolving.com??


----------



## Gparker (May 27, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Yup, never realised he was Scottish? Is he on speedsolving.com??



yup, just search his name. youll find him

better yet, here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=1645


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2009)

Cool, cheers dude


----------



## Ellis (May 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> What you're forgetting is that you have to orient the edges during the last slot too. Don't forget that this adds time and recognition onto the F2L. You can't just look at the last layer.


I'd think orienting LL edges along with doing a full 1x2x3 block would be pretty difficult to execute quickly. But c'mon Dene, you know better than this.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently you weren't the only one
> ...



uhh oops I had both open at the same time lol.
/me backs away


----------



## James Kobel (May 27, 2009)

I don't hate anybody, I just strongly dislike everyone.


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> ''_The voice of the majority is no proof of justice._'' --Johann Friedrich Von Schiller



Sigged.


----------



## jcuber (May 28, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



He must have done it while I was doing my solves, because he didn't do it while I was around.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 28, 2009)

I can't stand it when people bash other cubers on YouTube. I've had some people bashing me on some sub-20 solves I've gotten. I know I'm not that fast, but I sure as hell am trying.

I also hate cubers on this forum who have no respect for grammar.


----------



## Sa967St (May 28, 2009)

Haste_cube said:


> I hate when one likes to show off that he can solve it


 what's wrong with that? Showing off can build confidence, which is good because then you won't be as nervous in competitions. Besides, I wouldn't think of cubing in public as 'showing off', more like 'practicing'. I 'practice' an awful lot 



daniel0731ex said:


> i hate it when somebody say "my hands are freezing"


 ...you've clearly never tried to cube with cold hands >_>




Ethan Rosen said:


> I really hate noobs worshipping noobs


agreed


----------



## ThatGuy (May 28, 2009)

I hate people who say they got a bad time because of (blank). I'm OK with something like: damn, double parity. (stating what happened, not why they were slow) as opposed to: I got a crappy time because of parity.


----------



## fanwuq (May 28, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> I hate people who say they got a bad time because of (blank). I'm OK with something like: damn, double parity. (stating what happened, not why they were slow) as opposed to: I got a crappy time because of parity.



That makes no sense.

I don't hate anyone.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 28, 2009)

Basically, I mean if they give an excuse to why they are slow,
not just accepting the fact that they need to practice more.


----------



## Dene (May 28, 2009)

And what if the person gets 1:00.00 for every single 4x4 solve for 100 solves, without any parity. Then suddenly the person gets a 1:20.00 with double parity. Surely, this person can attribute the additional 20.00 seconds to parity, with some confidence?


----------

